# Favorite Ice Cream



## MorningMist (Jul 2, 2009)

Since summer is officially here, I thought it'd be neat to share what ice cream you like the best, and maybe a few that come super close.






I really like the cookie dough ice cream from Perry's. And another one I love would be cake batter, especially when there are bits of frosting in there.


----------



## wrs (Jul 2, 2009)

Blue Bell's Homemade Vanilla & Southern Hospitality. Yummy!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jul 2, 2009)

Easy one

Cold Stone Marshmallow (only had Coldstone once ever at Convention last year)

Hagan Daaz Chocolate chocolate chip

Dryers Rocky road


----------



## miniwhinny74 (Jul 2, 2009)

Breyer's OVERLOAD! Fried IceCream....mmmm, heaven!


----------



## Indy's mom (Jul 2, 2009)

Friendly's Fudge Swirl! Or Friendly's Watermelon Sherbert!!!! Or Friendly's Coffee!! Or Friendly's Choc Chip!!! Or Friendly's........lol!

Tammy


----------



## Fanch (Jul 3, 2009)

Bubble Gum All the way!!!!!

...And then mint chocolate chip!


----------



## susanne (Jul 3, 2009)

Since my browser won't allow me to have cookies I WILL log in for ice cream! (sorry...really poor internet humor...)

The original Prince Pückler's Bittersweet Nugget, available only in Eugene, Oregon, which was densely packed with mind-altering bittersweet chocolate, with sinfully rich dark chocolate ice cream to hold it together. Worth the drive to Eugene! Their Mint Chip was also to die for. Unfortunately, they have since gone the cheap route...still good, but nowhere near as extraordinary (sob!).

Another great local ice cream is Coffee People's Oregon Chocolate (I think that's what they call it).

For the national brands, Godiva's Belgian Dark Chocolate is not too shabby...

Having type I diabetes, I shouldn't admit to even _knowing_ about these forbidden pleasures, but I can always have a little bit of what Keith orders, and I'm not shy about telling him what to order!

Uh-oh...I just though of something scary...

What if Moonstruck Chocolate (also an Oregon company) were to come out with an ice cream? I'd have to resign as a diabetic...


----------



## krissy3 (Jul 3, 2009)

Fanch said:


> Bubble Gum All the way!!!!!
> ...And then mint chocolate chip!



For me it was bubblegum as a kid... and now mint chip


----------



## Jill (Jul 3, 2009)

This is my favorite and I cannot say I'm happy to be thinking about it at 5am!!!!

Carl's Icecream -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carl's_Ice_Cream


----------



## Connie P (Jul 3, 2009)

Ben & Jerry's mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Peanut Butter Cup! Oh to die for...... LOVE IT!


----------



## joyenes (Jul 3, 2009)

One favorite do you really think I could pick one





I love most ice cream!! One I'm very fond of currently is carmel ice cream by Eddys.

I also love schawns chocolate marshmellow.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 3, 2009)

Mine would have to be anything coffee. As a kid it was Friendly;s Coffee but they have no Friendly's in Fla. I also love Mocha Chip and a pistachio every once in a while!!


----------



## ~Dan (Jul 3, 2009)

my favorites would be...

Cookie Dough

Mint Chip

Perrys Strawberry

and theres this new one out from Wegmans, its green apple sorbet, its awesome.

Dan


----------



## baybrianna (Jul 3, 2009)

strawberry ice cream


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh man..... a favorite......





I have to say from the time I was a kid, chocolate chip, then mint chip. But also LOVE coffee ice cream and of course chocolate chip cookie dough. Fudge swirl is nice too.


----------



## River Wood (Jul 3, 2009)

Bubble Gum ice cream? oh that doesn't sound good.





I would have to say cookie dough


----------



## Leeana (Jul 3, 2009)

I am not a big ice cream fan but i do love fried ice cream and enjoy a nice bowl of candy cane ice cream around christmas time


----------



## anoki (Jul 3, 2009)

Chocolate Peanut Butter (with REAL peanut butter in it) - Baskin Robin's & Laura Secord both have good ones...Shaw's isn't bad either, though I can't get to Shaw's dairy as often as BR or LS.

Other flavours I love (and are very hard to find):

Tiger Tail (Chapman's flavour is NOT the real stuff, sadly....)

Tin Roof

Pistachio

and then

Gold Medal Ribbon isn't bad

Rum Raisin (usually around Christmas time)

~kathryn


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 3, 2009)

Living in a year-round hot climate, we have the luxury of LOTS of frozen yogurt and ice cream shops everywhere here.

My personal favorite ice cream place is Coldstone Creamery. I like it simple, so I just have chocolate ice cream and have them add in almonds.

Unfortunately, there is a Coldstone within walking distance from my apartment (literally on the corner here) so I have to really limit myself. We also have an amazing frozen yogurt place and a Baskin Robbins also on the corner at our intersection... ice cream is my weakness...

Andrea


----------



## Betsy (Jul 3, 2009)

My favorite is Chocolate Chip!! also Homeaid ice cream you make with a freezer lol.

Mom has made that every year for the 4th of July!! (family Tradition)To me it's the best!!!!


----------



## Sterling (Jul 3, 2009)

I've just discovered this one a couple of weeks ago. Edy's (sp?) double fudge brownie.....YUM!!!


----------



## tagalong (Jul 3, 2009)

These ones...










And this one...





Oh oh... I just saw that Ben & Jerry's now has a Peanut Butter Cookie Dough flavour.

I gained 4 pounds just typing this post out...


----------



## wade3504 (Jul 3, 2009)

My roommate just got me hooked on Candy Jar by I think Bluebell. I am so glad that I don't easily gain weight now that she's brought this to my attention



. Second favorite for me would have to be Ben and Jerry's Cookie Dough or peanut butter cup. While my transplanted pancreas lasts I'm going to take full advantage.


----------



## luckymeacres (Jul 3, 2009)

Edy's Caramel Cone Crunch, is really really good.


----------



## ~Dan (Jul 3, 2009)

tagalong said:


> These ones...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tagalong, that peach cobbler one looks delicious, then again I like peaches.

Dan


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jul 4, 2009)

For me, it's definately Ben and Jerrys Strawbery cheese cake!!!! Then my old stand-bys are French vanilla and Butter pecan.

I just saw that picture that Tagalog posted and I just had that haagen dazs one yesterday!!!! It was wonderful!!!!!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jul 4, 2009)

I LOVE ice cream!!!



It's been known to be my dinner, especially in summer....

I love mint chocolate chip, black raspberry, chocolate plain or with anything!, coffee, and coconut! A local place called Greco's makes their own ice cream and they have a very yummy coconut with chocolate chip ice cream!! Can't do the cookie kinds, nothing with cookie/cake/crumbs in it because of my wheat allergy, but I find plenty of other flavors!!

Recently discovered the Starbucks ice cream...mmmm, dangerous!!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jul 4, 2009)

My very own recipe(it was from our neighbor, growing up...MAANNNYYY years ago) for homemade vanilla ice cream!

Any of you remember when Homemade meant taking turns turning the crank while another kid sat on the whole thing so it wouldn't move around?? Now it's electric....in summer, I sometimes have my homemade for supper, too!!





Margo


----------



## wildoak (Jul 4, 2009)

I've just discovered the Haagen Dazs Reserve flavors.....





The best yet, and most unique, is Toasted Coconut Sesame Brittle. Wow! I have a new one to try this week too, Fleur de Sel Caramel. Sounds a lot like Dulce de Leche, which is heavenly, except with some chocolate. Never a bad thing LOL.

Jan

Added - Just tried the Fleur de Sel Caramel......OMG is all I can say!


----------



## as if by magic 2 (Jul 5, 2009)

Haagan Daz - Pralines and Cream with melted dark chocolate and a good film !


----------



## REO (Jul 5, 2009)

I have not had it in 25 years or so, but it's still my favorite!

*BLACK FOREST* made in Mendocino CA. Made in a little shop. Has won many awards!

Picture a chocolate, kind of chocolate mocha almond flavor. WITH almonds, chocolate chips and real black cherries!

I also love strawberry frozen yogurt!

I pretty much never eat ice cream. Too fattening for my big self. I've not had all the ones you all posted. IF I do have any, it's plain chocolate or vanilla, and only a little bit. Darn, now I want some!


----------



## MorningMist (Jul 5, 2009)

Thought of two new ones:

A dark chocolate ice cream called Darkside, made at a local homemade ice cream store.

And the fro-yo version of Ben and Jerry's Half Baked. It's as if they can freeze happiness and put it in a one pint cardboard container and stock it in store shelves.





Or maybe that's just the sugar talking...


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow, some of these brands I have never heard of.........

Being lactose intolerant, in the summer heat I go through a LOT of lactade pills, LOL


----------



## REO (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm lactose intolerant too! So the rare times I do have ice cream, and I get that evil look, my hubby knows to back away from me!


----------



## RallyZ (Jul 7, 2009)

Kawartha Dairy's Moose Tracks. Those little chocolate/peanut butter cups are yummy.

Baskin Robbins Chocolate Mousse Royale is really yummy too.

Pretty well anything that has chocolate.

Has to be chocolate.

If there isn't any chocolate in it, it's not worth my time to eat it, unless of course there is chocolate fudge syrup available to put on it.


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Jul 7, 2009)

Umpqua Premium Pralines N' Cream





"Pecan pralines are added to a butter pecan ice cream and blended with a rich caramel revel"





So sugary, so buttery. It's ice cream crack.

In the 3 gallon tub at Gepetto's Ice Cream Parlor in Old Town St. Helens, OR. Worth the 15 minute trip down there when I'm in the mood.

Daryl


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jul 8, 2009)

We have this ice cream shoppe in Sharpsburg called Nutters. They have killer ice cream. I try to stay away from this place but it just sucks me in. Lol

My absolute favs are pumpkin, egg nog (luckily they are seasonal flavors). Then there is cotton candy confetti, butter pecan, uuummm strawberry and hot fudge sundaes!!!!!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jul 8, 2009)

My absolute fav is Braums Chocolate Almond.

But mint chocolate chip and chocolate marshmallow run close.

I don't ever really eat all the fancy brands. Do all my ice cream shopping at Braums.

But we did have a frozen custard place called Shakeys one time that was AWESOME!


----------



## minie812 (Jul 8, 2009)

Being DMll I usually have to be careful on my quest for the best but I love Blue Bunny Coffee sugar free with Hersheys Choco syrup with a touch of reddi-whip and a cherry on top


----------



## Kira98 (Jul 9, 2009)

Julie - HI FIVE ! CHOC ALMOND FROM BRAUMS !!!!!!!!!!!!!! my all time fave !

during the holidays I prob eat all the PUMPKIN ice cream that braums makes !

I remember though back when i was in high school Braums had a flavor that was by far the

best ever ever ever - OATMEAL COOKIE DOUGH ! I soooo wish they would bring it back

I also like Butter Pecan Black Walnut and ANY SHERBERT

frozen yogurt is pretty good too

I like ICE CREAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

When i lived in the city Maggie Moos made there own and the Peanut Butter flav was mmmmm yummy !

Okay i gotta stop or im goin to have to go eat some ice cream ! and some of that CAKE I made from scratch today

(Ties self to computer chair )


----------



## Jill (Jul 9, 2009)

Why do I have to keep reading this thread????


----------



## MinisOutWest (Jul 9, 2009)

My mom and dad's homemade, handcranked in the old wooden bucket Ice Cream. she has all these flavors to die for. If you want the recipe, it is very easy and healthy too. But if I have to go to a store, Cold Stone has a super Dark Chocolate , I die for.


----------



## Matt73 (Jul 9, 2009)

Chocolate Peanut Butter Cup with Rolo a close second


----------



## Marty (Jul 11, 2009)

Breyers Coffee

Breyers French Vanilla

Anyone's chocolate

Vanilla from Dairy Queen

But I really don't like ice cream much


----------



## Seashells (Jul 12, 2009)

Raspberry sherbert! Oh, yea!


----------



## Sonya (Jul 12, 2009)

I am not a huge sweet fan but do eat some, I am more of a chip fan. I try to buy things made in my state.

Ice cream - Mooney's Moose Tracks

Michigan also has lots of chip companies and I love them all! I won't buy the major brands usually but stick to Better Made, Ma & Pa's, etc....there are tons of chip brands to choose from here.

I did have a chocolate caramel pretzel Klondike the other day and it was awesome...I did buy a pack of those for my freezer...I like those because you don't have to scoop it out...lol, I'm lazy!


----------

